# Tulips



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well fellow members, what do you think of these turned Tulips?




I would love to claim credit but they were made by my new tutor who has today assured me that before long I too will be capable (I think he's wrong)
He also brought me a bag full of golden looking crushed Shellac flakes, Shellac being his standard sealer and most of his turnings are French polished.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are cool Harry. Harry you will be making those in no time. They are beauties.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be waiting with baited breath, Harry, to see your first post of your new tulips. I'm sure they'll be beautiful, as is all of your work.

Neal


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Neat neat neat Harry, I expect you will be spitting those out just as nicely in no time! 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great Harry. Now when you turn out plates and salt & pepper shakers you will have a complete table setting. I think you can turn out some silverware too.LOL.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Harry, Yes they are great John is very clever.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello, I'm reading as much as I can while I wait for my tools to arrive and ran across this. Did you ever learn to make these tulips? They are really nice and seem like just the thing to put in a turned vase. I realize this is an old post so if I missed where you've already answered this I apologize. Dave


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice. I'll be looking for your work in the near future. How often do you have to water them?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Alas Dave, whilst I've learned a great deal from John who, since that post has bought a house just a five minute walk from here, I still haven't learnt to correctly sharpen my turning tools but John has promised that as soon as his home renovations are completed he will come over and give me hands on lessons and in return I will teach him the finer points of routing using the plunge router hand held. In the meantime he is picking up my brother-in-law who is here from England on holiday tomorrow evening and taking him on an evening's fishing in his son's big boat.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Well dehead me some prawns and throw em on the barbie, that's rather fantastic Harry. This turning thing has my interest as of late.


----------



## Maurice Adams (Jun 7, 2009)

Harry, you will soon be doing them yourself only better!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Possibly, if I live long enough!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> Possibly, if I live long enough!


Harry, the secret to a long life is to have lots of birthdays!
Curious, is there a tutorial on turning roses and other flowers?


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

They are gorgeous Harry, such graceful and wonderful shapes made from beautiful wood combination and the finish as well. Great job!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not aware of any tutorials however I'll suggest to John that he makes another one whilst I photograph each stage. I mentioned to him today that the thread has been resurrected and he was amazed.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Harry, the secret to a long life is to have lots of birthdays!
> Curious, is there a tutorial on turning roses and other flowers?


Here is a youtube vid
Wood Turning Projects Turning A Flower - YouTube

Al


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Al, neat video, makes it look pretty easy. I don't have a chuck like the guy in the video uses so what would be an alternative way to hold the stem? I have a live center and a faceplate. Should I mount a piece of wood to the faceplate, with a 1" hole in it then glue a 1" short piece in it then taper it to accept the flower blank? Would that work? Seems too easy.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry if you get a tutorial and post it I will make it a sticky.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll be speaking to John during the coming week Bernie.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

adot45 said:


> Hey Al, neat video, makes it look pretty easy. I don't have a chuck like the guy in the video uses so what would be an alternative way to hold the stem? I have a live center and a faceplate. Should I mount a piece of wood to the faceplate, with a 1" hole in it then glue a 1" short piece in it then taper it to accept the flower blank? Would that work? Seems too easy.


Dave

Seems like it would work but I'm not really sure. One way to find out is to try it :yes4:.

Al


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Harry if you get a tutorial and post it I will make it a sticky.


Today at 11am two of my friends arrived, John, a great woodworker and turner, plus many other talents and Trevor an electronics technician and videographer. The reason was for John to demonstrate the turning of a Tulip and Trevor to make a video of the proceedings. It will probably be at least a week for the video to be edited for presentation.
In the meantime John assured me that I was capable of making a Tulip and so left me a suitable piece of wood which, in the following couple of hours I managed to end up with a Tulip! I didn't do a photo-shoot because my full concentration was on the workpiece, but here are the only shots that I took. I'll post the video and some stills taken from it as soon as it's ready.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome Harry, I've made a few but they are chunky and clunky compared to yours. Did you drill the center a little or turn it to hollow it out. The petals look very delicate. Something to shoot for indeed. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is beautiful and well done Sir. I think you have those tulips down.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

So you CAN teach an old dog new tricks! (Yes Harry, I know I am a cheeky buggar)


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Harry, I have to say that is some amazing work. I would love to find a bouquet of those for my wife for our 50th anniversary May the 25th. I did tell Jerry Bowen, who lives just west here in Texas, I was going to get her an Incra 1000HD miter gauge because of the pretty gold color.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Nice work for someone that didn't think he was capable. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Today at 11am two of my friends arrived, John, a great woodworker and turner, plus many other talents and Trevor an electronics technician and videographer. The reason was for John to demonstrate the turning of a Tulip and Trevor to make a video of the proceedings. It will probably be at least a week for the video to be edited for presentation.
> In the meantime John assured me that I was capable of making a Tulip and so left me a suitable piece of wood which, in the following couple of hours I managed to end up with a Tulip! I didn't do a photo-shoot because my full concentration was on the workpiece, but here are the only shots that I took. I'll post the video and some stills taken from it as soon as it's ready.


Oh yea of little faith.......

Look out Bernie, here comes the competition........VBG.

Disappointed in the photo shoot.......LOL.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep James. Going to have to make one just to say I did.:lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Honestly, in my wildest dreams I did not think that I would EVER be able to make a Tulip. Off the video John taught me to sharpen my turning tools using the TORMEK that I've had for probably five years but just couldn't get the hang of it. I now realize that the main part of of my problem has been blunt chisels. I really am getting excited now to the point that I'm even thinking of replacing my mini lathe for a midi with electronic speed control and digital read-out! As will be seen in the video, a starting hole is drilled 60mm into the wood. In preparation for making a bunch of them I bought some 4mm dowel for the stalks today.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Willway said:


> Hi Harry, I have to say that is some amazing work. I would love to find a bouquet of those for my wife for our 50th anniversary May the 25th. I did tell Jerry Bowen, who lives just west here in Texas, I was going to get her an Incra 1000HD miter gauge because of the pretty gold color.


Dick, your profile doesn't mention if you have a lathe, if you do then after watching John making one you will have a bunch ready well in time.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Dick, your profile doesn't mention if you have a lathe, if you do then after watching John making one you will have a bunch ready well in time.


What do you know, not only did I make another Tulip today but I also ordered a new midi lathe with electronic speed control and digital speed readout.

T.S TSWL1218V 12x18" Bench Top Wood Lathe 2 Year WARRANTY | eBay


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry, I am going to have Marlene cancel your Ebay/Gumtree subscription.......LOL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Harry. The tulip is a beauty and well done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Harry. Congrats on your new purchase. I can see that the router is going to have to take a back seat now. Bernie will now have some real competition. As we say up here, "Good on ya mate".


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

HI Harry, no lathe so I am just going to have to get her that nice gold Incra miter gauge. My son has mentioned getting one though.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Willway said:


> HI Harry, no lathe so I am just going to have to get her that nice gold Incra miter gauge. My son has mentioned getting one though.


Hopefully your son lives close by Dick so that YOU can use it all day whilst he is at work!
I can't stop now that I've learnt how to make them, I made two more today, one from Pine and the other from Sheoak. They still need to have the lacquer rubbed down with 1200 grit paper.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Hopefully your son lives close by Dick so that YOU can use it all day whilst he is at work!
> I can't stop now that I've learnt how to make them, I made two more today, one from Pine and the other from Sheoak. They still need to have the lacquer rubbed down with 1200 grit paper.


Harry I would have to get one of those power chairs to do that, as I cannot drive because of my legs. But it is a tempting idea, as long as I can still walk a little I will stay away away from those. He is close less than 500 meters.
Have you thought of some nice green tulip leaves to make yours totally unique?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry, I am going to have Marlene cancel your Ebay/Gumtree subscription.......LOL


You know how wonderful she is James, she would never do that, in fact if I ever say that I'm thinking of buying something she always says "if you want it go ahead and buy it" I remember her saying that a few years back when I mentioned a tormek and she added "in fact I'll pay for it", she never did!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Yeah Harry. Congrats on your new purchase. I can see that the router is going to have to take a back seat now. Bernie will now have some real competition. As we say up here, "Good on ya mate".


If only that were true Dave, the fact is I'll remain a very keen amateur whereas Bernie is a true professional, you only have to look at what he produces and in what time frame.
Because I know a lot about routing, that will remain my tool of choice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Willway said:


> Harry I would have to get one of those power chairs to do that, as I cannot drive because of my legs. But it is a tempting idea, as long as I can still walk a little I will stay away away from those. He is close less than 500 meters.
> Have you thought of some nice green tulip leaves to make yours totally unique?


I reckon that the only way that I will be able to add leaves is to remove them from artificial flowers. Today I made one from West Australian Jarrah, I've nearly got enough to fill a vase'
A friend of mine, a couple of years older than me has a gopher (power scooter) and when he uses it he wears dark glasses and a cap, he gets embarrassed easily!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful Harry. You definitely have those down pat. Very well done. Guess I am going to have to try one.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Harry I am sure if you set your mind to it you could use the router to make some very impressive leaves. Or just some thin strips from the table saw, shape with a carving knife, green dye, and water set the bow in some. Not to give you any ideas of course......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, the first edit of the video is finished but an important part showing the actual hollowing somehow got lost, also after finishing the tulip John demonstrated turning pen blanks and finishing them with CA glue, this was tagged onto the Tulip video but it's going to form a separate short video. With a bit of luck, and patience on Trevor's behalf it will be ready in a few days.
I've checked with James and Mike as to the easiest method of posting the video, so far posting to Utube with a link is the only way. If anyone can give me instructions how to do this I'll be grateful.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Willway said:


> Harry I am sure if you set your mind to it you could use the router to make some very impressive leaves. Or just some thin strips from the table saw, shape with a carving knife, green dye, and water set the bow in some. Not to give you any ideas of course......


I'll keep it in the back of my mind Dick.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Hello?*



harrysin said:


> Bernie, the first edit of the video is finished but an important part showing the actual hollowing somehow got lost, also after finishing the tulip John demonstrated turning pen blanks and finishing them with CA glue, this was tagged onto the Tulip video but it's going to form a separate short video. With a bit of luck, and patience on Trevor's behalf it will be ready in a few days.
> I've checked with James and Mike as to the easiest method of posting the video, so far posting to Utube with a link is the only way. If anyone can give me instructions how to do this I'll be grateful.


How is that video going Harry?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> How is that video going Harry?


It's been ready for weeks James, just waiting for a certain forum liaison to tell me where he wants it placed. I also have a photo-shoot showing how I made my first one after the lesson on the video which is of my good friend John Scarfe teaching me.
Last Saturday John took me to see the 82 year old Ron Yates, the gent who developed the method for making these Tulips. He is now in a retirement village and makes do with a 10'x 10' shed but he took us into it and demonstrated the making of a Tulip, which he then gave to me, there was of course no attempt at finishing it. When I make the post (after the video), I'll show the two differences between Ron and John, Ron's will probably be more appealing to most members.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry have you talked with Mike? He is the one with another gentleman on here that is suppose to be doing videos's. I will see what I can find out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I speak to Mike several times every week and it appears that he is waiting for a reply from the forum's tech. guy. I told him this morning that I'll give it a few more days then I'll just go ahead and post it on Utube and post a link here.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Harry. Just found out that they found a way to link to U-tube so Mike should be getting back with you shortly. Hopefully we can get it going shortly.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Harry, your tulips look great!!!! I copied the link from boogalee re: Mr. Jacobson and sent it to our turning club president. Got a new lathe but remodeling and preparing fror new carpet has prevented my from doing any turning. Got to try some tulips. To all- thanks for your comments and helpful hints.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, Mike and I tried to upload the video today but there is still a security problem to be resolved which Mike is looking into.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Harry.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

See that Harry? I knew you were the man for the job! I never doubted you, I just came cross this post, but at the begining, as I read, I knew you would have it soon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're too kind Jack. It's been a while since we last exchanged emails. By the way, how is the apprentice doing?


----------

